# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Viikin-Malmin pikaraitiotie

## Makke93

Helsingin kerrokantasi sivulla on kommentoitavana alustava suunnitelma yhdestä viidestä MAL2019-sopimuksen ennen vuotta 2030 aloitettavista pikaraitiotiestä https://kerrokantasi.hel.fi/viima202...=false&lang=fi

Alustava suunnitelma tarkoittaa tässä tapauksessa reittiä ja pysäkkien paikkoja kartalla. Mukana on myös linjaus Malmin lentokenttäalueelta kohti Jakomäkeä, joka on ollut tarkoitus tehdä myöhemmin, mutta tässä ei yksiselitteisesti sanota aijotaanko se toteuttaa samassa yhteydessä vai myöhemmin.

Itselle pysäkkien sijoittelussa hälyttävää on, että pysäkki Latokartanon pohjoisosissa on merkitty vain mahdolliseksi pysäkiksi, eli nykyisen Agronominkadun bussipysäkin kohdalla olisi alueen ainoa pysäkki. Ilman pohjoisempaa pysäkkiä ei voisi esimerkiksi bussilinjaa 78 korvata, kun suuri osa sen omasta palvelualueesta jäisi ilman yhteyttä keskustaan.

Toisesta ongelmasta on jo kommentoitu Helsingin sivuilla. Eli vaihtoyhteyksistä Kumpulassa. Kumpulan pysäkki jää 400m päähän Vallilanlaakson sillasta ja samoin nykyinen Paavalinkirkon pysäkki on 300m sen eteläpuolella, eli Pasilan suuntaan vaihtaminen olisi hidasta kuin mikä. Lahdenväylän suunnalta tulevat vaihtajat muodostavat hyvin suuren osan Kalasataman raitiotien käyttäjistä, jopa niin suuren, että aikaisemmissa selvityksissä jopa 5min vuoroväli ruuhkassa ei välttämättä riittäisi kantakaupunkivaunuilla. 

Viima on esitetty linjauskaaviossa kulkemaan Hämeentietä keskustaan, joka todennäköisesti siirtää ainakin linjan 6 kulkemaan Kalasataman kautta. Vallilanlaakson tarvitseman kapasiteetin takia se tarkoittaisi, että ainakin kolme 10min vuorovälin raitiolinjaa kulkisi Kalasataman kautta. Kuitenkin jos jo Viiman ensimmäisessä vaiheessa toteutettaisiin ainakin tynkä-Tiederatikka Myllypuron ja Länsi-Pasilan välille, vaihtajat siirtyisivät tälle linjalle eli Kalasatamassa riittäisi Pasilaan kulkeva linja ja Arabiaan menevä 6. Tämä myös ratkaisisi vaihtojen vaikeuden Pasilaan menijöille, jotka voivat vaihtaa Kumpulassa tai mennä Tiederatikalla suoraan. Tynkä-Tiederatikka vaatisi Viiman lisäksi vain 2,2km rataa Latokartanosta Myllypuroon ja raitiosillan Hämeentieltä alas laaksoon. 

Hankkeen aikataulusta ei ole mainintaa, mutta Helsingin suunnitelma on ollut pitää aina kaksi raitiohanketta rakennusvaiheessa samaan aikaan, eli Vihdintien rakentaminen alkaa, kun Jokeri valmistuu ja tämän pitäisi alkaa, kun Kruunusillat valmistuvat. HKL:n 2019 vuosikertomuksessa oli alustava aikataulu, jonka mukaan rakentaminen aloitettaisiin 2028, eli kaksi vuotta Kruunsiltojen valmistumisen jälkeen ja valmista olisi 2032. Tiedä sitten miksi 8km radassa kestää 4 vuotta, kun samassa ajassa pitäisi rakentua Jokerin 25km.

----------


## Huppu

> Helsingin kerrokantasi sivulla on kommentoitavana alustava suunnitelma yhdestä viidestä MAL2019-sopimuksen ennen vuotta 2030 aloitettavista pikaraitiotiestä https://kerrokantasi.hel.fi/viima202...=false&lang=fi
> 
> Alustava suunnitelma tarkoittaa tässä tapauksessa reittiä ja pysäkkien paikkoja kartalla. Mukana on myös linjaus Malmin lentokenttäalueelta kohti Jakomäkeä, joka on ollut tarkoitus tehdä myöhemmin, mutta tässä ei yksiselitteisesti sanota aijotaanko se toteuttaa samassa yhteydessä vai myöhemmin.
> 
> Itselle pysäkkien sijoittelussa hälyttävää on, että pysäkki Latokartanon pohjoisosissa on merkitty vain mahdolliseksi pysäkiksi, eli nykyisen Agronominkadun bussipysäkin kohdalla olisi alueen ainoa pysäkki. Ilman pohjoisempaa pysäkkiä ei voisi esimerkiksi bussilinjaa 78 korvata, kun suuri osa sen omasta palvelualueesta jäisi ilman yhteyttä keskustaan.
> 
> Toisesta ongelmasta on jo kommentoitu Helsingin sivuilla. Eli vaihtoyhteyksistä Kumpulassa. Kumpulan pysäkki jää 400m päähän Vallilanlaakson sillasta ja samoin nykyinen Paavalinkirkon pysäkki on 300m sen eteläpuolella, eli Pasilan suuntaan vaihtaminen olisi hidasta kuin mikä. Lahdenväylän suunnalta tulevat vaihtajat muodostavat hyvin suuren osan Kalasataman raitiotien käyttäjistä, jopa niin suuren, että aikaisemmissa selvityksissä jopa 5min vuoroväli ruuhkassa ei välttämättä riittäisi kantakaupunkivaunuilla.


Hyviä huomioita

----------


## Makke93

Helsingin kerrokantasi -sivulla on uusittu suunnitelma raitiotiestä https://kerrokantasi.hel.fi/viimarat...=false&lang=fi. Tässä versiossa on pysäkkejä lisää ja nimiä vaihdettu. Suunnitelman yhteydessä on myös avoin linjastokysely, jossa ei ole bussiliikenteen puolesta annettu linjastoa, vain kaavamainen kartta, jossa raitiolinjoista toinen loppuu Hakaniemeen ja toinen Rautatientorille etelässä sekä haarautuvat Malmin sairaalaan ja Jakomäkeen pohjoisessa. Tästä voisi tulkita, että raitiotie rakeenetaan saman tien Vantaan rajalle asti. Linjastokyselyn yhteydessä on sanottu, ettei suoria bussilinjoja aiota lopettaa Jakomäen suunnalta eikä myöskaan alueilta joita ratikka ei palvele tai palvelee kiemurtelevasti. Vain Latokartanon bussilinja eli 78 sanotaan suoraan olevan leikkauslistalla, mutta sen ymmärtääkin kun raitiotie kulkee aivan sen reittiä. 

Suunnitelmassa on myös kaavamainen kartta miten Hermannin rantatien, Hämeentien ja Kustaa Vaasan tien risteyksen autoliikenne toimisi tulevaisuudessa. Hermannin rantatieltä nousisi silta risteyksen yli Kustaa Vaasan tielle, jonka voin kuvitella kohtaavan kovaa vastustusta viimeistään vaiheessa, jossa on havainnekuvia nähtävissä, kun paikalliset näkevät kuinka ruma sellainen olisi. Yhteys Hermannin rantatieltä Arabianrantaan kulkisi Haukilahdentien kautta. 

Olin kartasta mittaillut Tiederatikalle yhteytta Vallilanlaaksosta siten, että se nousisi ylös Kustaa Vaasan tielle pohjoiseen menevän Hermannin Rantatien kaistan ja Hämeentien sillan välistä, jolloin ei tarvittaisi siltaa ratikalle, mutta tämä autosilta nyt torpedoi tuon. Toisaalta se mahdollistaa raitiotien laskeutumisen Kustaa Vaasan tieltä alas ilman siltaa nykyisen etelään menevän rantatien kaistan tilalla.

----------


## mv

> Suunnitelmassa on myös kaavamainen kartta miten Hermannin rantatien, Hämeentien ja Kustaa Vaasan tien risteyksen autoliikenne toimisi tulevaisuudessa. Hermannin rantatieltä nousisi silta risteyksen yli Kustaa Vaasan tielle, jonka voin kuvitella kohtaavan kovaa vastustusta viimeistään vaiheessa, jossa on havainnekuvia nähtävissä, kun paikalliset näkevät kuinka ruma sellainen olisi. Yhteys Hermannin rantatieltä Arabianrantaan kulkisi Haukilahdentien kautta. 
> 
> Olin kartasta mittaillut Tiederatikalle yhteytta Vallilanlaaksosta siten, että se nousisi ylös Kustaa Vaasan tielle pohjoiseen menevän Hermannin Rantatien kaistan ja Hämeentien sillan välistä, jolloin ei tarvittaisi siltaa ratikalle, mutta tämä autosilta nyt torpedoi tuon. Toisaalta se mahdollistaa raitiotien laskeutumisen Kustaa Vaasan tieltä alas ilman siltaa nykyisen etelään menevän rantatien kaistan tilalla.


Oleellisin asia tuossa liittymäsuunnitelmassa (pdf) taitaa olla tämä:

----------

